# Tampers



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought two Torr tampers, one a convex and the other a plan 2 convex. I was initially a little skeptical, but boy, even I can detect a taste difference and visual difference when pulling the shot.

I cannot explain it, other than being told that the plan 2 convex was designed for lever machines......that is true from where I sit! My only other tamper now is a Knock flat and I can genuinely say, whilst there is nothing wrong with it, the other 2 are streaks ahead with the finished product. Can anyone else who has one of these offer their view?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

How about some pics?

What kind of taste are you getting that's better?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had the luxury of pulling shots side-by-side with a flat and convex pair of TORR aluminiums last year.

Starting with a levelled off bed of coffee

Flat tamper = reasonable pour however some centre channelling * ok-ish shot --][

convex = donut pour but evened out after a few seconds * slightly over extracted --)[

starting with an even mound of coffee (doser grinder)

Flat tamper = donut pour didnt really even out * underextracted --](

convex = picture perfect * best tasting --)(

The trapez convex I how have (less aggressive angle) seems to work best with a mound slightly groomed with a peak in the centre --){


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I had the luxury of pulling shots side-by-side with a flat and convex pair of TORR aluminiums last year.
> 
> Starting with a levelled off bed of coffee
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've been using a motta tamper for a few years now and never quite convinced myself to upgrade. I have a gaggia classic and a macap m4 doser. Using a bottomless pf. I've tried stirring grounds, distributing the mound with my finger (?nsew), tapping the portafilter on they tamping stand and tamping straight down on the mound. Always seem to get a donut shaped extraction unless the grind is too course and it forms a large cone. Wondering would a convex base help or is it time to think about a new grinder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting point, David. I too was skeptical as to whether a convex tamp base would make any difference. Haven't put it to the test as Gary has but since I got my Goldfinger convex, I am loving the shots. It's appreciably heavier than my RB oversize which I like so I don't tamp very heavy allowing the weight of the tamper to do most of the work. Am going to do some side by side tests with the RB tomorrow by way of experiment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will post some pics later. For me, visually, when using the plan 2 convex which is Torrs own design for use with levers, the shot always seems to be slightly more viscous than the others. The Mythos always delivers a perfect mound in the centre of the pf. This means that the simple act of locating the tamper and gently pushing down distributes for me, before any pressure or polishing is added.

I am going to run a few more taste tsts when my pal comes round who has a far batter palate than mine though!

The Mythos I love, but, as anyone who knows me will attest to, I get itchy feet and right now, I am starting to consider my options. The trouble is in finding a suitable replacement. The candidate on the bench for me at the moment is the K10 Fresh but do I want to spend that much on a grinder?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> Interesting. I've been using a motta tamper for a few years now and never quite convinced myself to upgrade. I have a gaggia classic and a macap m4 doser. Using a bottomless pf. I've tried stirring grounds, distributing the mound with my finger (?nsew), tapping the portafilter on they tamping stand and tamping straight down on the mound. Always seem to get a donut shaped extraction unless the grind is too course and it forms a large cone. Wondering would a convex base help or is it time to think about a new grinder?


I dont think the grinder would create donut pours. That would be either your distribution or tamper. Mottas run narrow and its possible youre not getting an edge seal , hence water exiting around the outside of the basket. Ive used a Motta convex at Tutbury tearoom without issues, although they were standard baskets not VSTs.

If you can find someone locally who can lend you a convex tamper it would be a good test


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I dont think the grinder would create donut pours. That would be either your distribution or tamper. Mottas run narrow and its possible youre not getting an edge seal , hence water exiting around the outside of the basket. Ive used a Motta convex at Tutbury tearoom without issues, although they were standard baskets not VSTs.
> 
> If you can find someone locally who can lend you a convex tamper it would be a good test


Being relatively new to this I may have misinterpreted what a donut pour looks like. I generally get 3 or 4 small streams of coffee forming around the centre of the portafilter rather than one central cone. It isn't channeling. They don't form around the edge of the pf, more about half way along the radius. I'm using an 18g ridgeless vst. Don't know if I've many options for borrowing near by, I live up in the North of Northern Ireland. There is indeed a gap at the edge. Maybe I should just consider a knock flat base 58.35.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think a TORR convex 58.4 would take your espresso to a much higher level that the current narrow motta flat.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds like that's gonna be my next order then! Any advice one where to source one?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap can probably help you out mate. I HIGHLY recommend the standard-sized aluminium handles , they will outlive you.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Although it may have to wait until next month. Tax bills due!!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Neill said:


> Although it may have to wait until next month. Tax bills due!!


Ahhhhh so is mine!

Do you let the pf warm up in the machine first btw? I used to get donut extractions but this largely went away when I let the pf warm up.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Ahhhhh so is mine!
> 
> Do you let the pf warm up in the machine first btw? I used to get donut extractions but this largely went away when I let the pf warm up.


Yes, I always leave the pf in while the machine warms up for at least 30mins. Run a little water through it then wipe dry before grinding.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've recently picked up a TORR plan 2 convex Tamper which I'm really pleased with. I can't say that I've noticed a taste difference, although I've not had it that long and it coincided with using the TDSOL Londinium beans.

The fit in the basket and in my hand is great. I've previously used a MadebyKnock 58.35 flat which was an excellent fit in the basket but slightly small in my hand (but I do have big hands)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Better change your sig ; )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Better change your sig ; )


Have been meaning to update it for ages. Cheers Gary


----------

